# Blue tricolor pairing yields six babies-pix 10-12 & 10-16



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nance and Vance had a litter of seven sometime yesterday; today they have been reduced to six nice sized bub, some of whom have faint signs of markings already. Vance the buck, might be blue agouti, so I'm not certain what the babies will look like. I expect half will be blue agouti, but I'll be pleased if they are not. Pictures in a few days!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Vance is obviously blue agouti, so the blue agouti babies are no surprise, but I am a little surprised and not displeased to see a yellow tri in this litter which is about a week old today.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress they are a triumph.You would be such good exhibitor material over here.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much, Sarah!


----------

